# Trexlertown Swap Meet Saturday May 2-4, 2014



## sm2501 (Mar 24, 2014)

Joe Rapoza is putting on the first annual spring Trexlertown meet at the Fire Hall in Trex, PA. May 2, 3 and 4, 2014. There is camping allowed  so the format will be similar to the fall meet. Joe's contact number is 508-558-5129 and his email is jrapoza@earthlink.net.

On a side note, there is also the swap meet at the Velodrome next door to the fire station on Sunday, May 4.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2014)

*trexlertown fall 2014*

Great,Great lets make this a success so its a annal swap.


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm all for a spring time Trexlertown. Just wish something was said about it sooner...... Already have my spring and summer book with other meets, shows, and flea markets.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 24, 2014)

*I'll be there*

It's a real short ride for me, so I'll be there.
 I always go to the Velodrome on Sunday also...............Wayne


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just loaded the flyer. The meet now is 3 days long.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

*Time*

Just wondering...On Friday when the gates open, is that 4:30 AM or 4:30 PM ?
Also...It's still free for spectators correct?...............Wayne


----------



## bike (Apr 10, 2014)

*If I was starting a new meet*

deleted per request


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2014)

3 days ....Wish I could afford the ride up there.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2014)

I should be able to go for the first time!


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Just wondering...On Friday when the gates open, is that 4:30 AM or 4:30 PM ?
> Also...It's still free for spectators correct?...............Wayne




And what gates???? It's just a big open field. Three days is a bit much for a first time show. I'd go for a Sunday only show, but not for three days.


----------



## mike j (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems unclear as to if spectators or vendors are being charged admission to this event. The add for it on Craigs list is even more confusing. Please clear this for some of us two wheeled challenged, thanks.


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a first time event... lets support it so it becomes an annual one! Three days sounds long but then again there are those with jobs that won't allow them to be there on a Friday and some even work on Saturdays, so there should be fresh stuff each day.  Sounds like it has definite possibilities to be a great annual event. 

I think it won't be a flashlight deal hunting event however and honestly that might be a good thing.


----------



## KevinM (May 5, 2014)

How was the show from those that went? Any pics? Kevin


----------



## bike (May 9, 2014)

*pix?*

???????????????????????????????


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2014)

Saturday morning at Trexlertown, saved some money for Dudley.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 9, 2014)

*bicycles and more bicycles*

thanks for the pictures mike j always nice to see pictures of swap meets ,some of us can not make .


----------



## bike (May 9, 2014)

*so about 10-15 vendors?*

????????????????????????????????


----------



## JOEL (May 9, 2014)

Saturday it was about 1/3 full. Not a bad first try.


----------

